# No Food or Drink Signs



## gafftaper (Jan 22, 2014)

I need to get some nice looking but bold and clear No food or Drink Signs. 

What do you have? Where did you get them? 

I'm currently leaning toward just getting some of those plastic frames that you slide a paper into, screwing them to the wall, and doing my own color signs that I can change. Cheap and flexible.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 22, 2014)

Ours are the basic 2 tone engraved plastic signs. Any sign company should be able to provide them.

We have legislation around here for our version of the disabilities act that dictate things like standard symbols, bilingual and braille, and contrast ratios that preclude paper signage. We even had to label the broom closet though why the general public needed to know what was behind door #2 is beyond me. At present there are 4 signs for the women's washroom in the lobby all within an arm's length of each other.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 22, 2014)

Well that sounds fun. I already have the official ADA approved signage. I need to add more that are a bit more persistent, as people are ignoring the official ones.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 22, 2014)

gafftaper said:


> people are ignoring the official ones.



The old "if they don't respect the official signage maybe they will respect the unofficial signage" ploy. Now what was it Einstein said about insanity...

Bon chance, mon ami!


----------



## AudJ (Jan 23, 2014)

Unofficial signs? Finally! A thread where 21 years of middle school teaching can actually be used. Please allow me...

How about a series of signs positioned in odd places, that make people want to read them, because they are all different and (not really) sarcastic. Examples:

Eat all you want...

When you LEAVE.

Or

"All you can eat" food and drink available...

At the DINER across the street

OR my personal favorite:

All the food and drink you will require for this performance is waiting for you at your seat.


----------



## AudJ (Jan 23, 2014)

Ooo, just thought of:

Make yourself at HOME...

Where your FOOD should be!

And

Can you imagine how hard it is to clean spills and wrappers from all of these upholstered chairs, chair legs, and steps?...

We can!


----------



## porkchop (Jan 23, 2014)

Grainger has a variety of signs. Their cheap, easy, and look like quite a few of the signs I've seen around in different venues.

http://www.grainger.com/product/BRA...0/_/N-/Ntt-no+food+sign?sst=subset&s_pp=false
http://www.grainger.com/product/ACC...4/_/N-/Ntt-no+food+sign?sst=subset&s_pp=false

Not all of the signs at those two links are relevant (at least I hope you don't have to worry about people eating in the rest room or storing chemicals in a refrigerator).


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 24, 2014)

porkchop said:


> Not all of the signs at those two links are relevant (at least I hope you don't have to worry about people eating in the rest room or storing chemicals in a refrigerator).



Thanks! I also have a problem with the audience not chocking their wheels before unloading.


----------



## LavaASU (Jan 24, 2014)

gafftaper said:


> Thanks! I also have a problem with the audience not chocking their wheels before unloading.



Do they at least remember to wear their laser goggles?


----------



## StradivariusBone (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## zmb (Jan 24, 2014)

gafftaper said:


> Thanks! I also have a problem with the audience not chocking their wheels before unloading.


Are they washing their hands after using the restroom too? Could get a sign to fix that if you notice disease outbreaks.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 5, 2014)

Heres a very specific one from a gig I just did:


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 6, 2014)

"Please Practice Sportsmanship and Integrity" Huh?


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 6, 2014)

It's always fun when school directives make their way into all activities. 

Stagemanship?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 6, 2014)

TheaterEd said:


> It's always fun when school directives make their way into all activities.
> 
> Stagemanship?



What makes it better is that this in in a professional facility.


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 6, 2014)

gafftapegreenia said:


> What makes it better is that this in in a professional facility.


wow...


----------



## JohnD (Mar 8, 2014)

Might I suggest you recruit some serious body builders and get some slightly too small t-shirts printed for them with "No Food or Drink" and have them standing around the theatre entrances looking mean and scary.


----------

